#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  boa a mikrotik vai cancelar todos os mikrotiks craqueados

## naldo864

e parece que o cerco vai apertar ,fiquei sabendo de um amigo que a empresa responsavel pela criação vai rastrear e derrubar todos os mk da versao 2.9xxxx alguma coisa craqueados um codigo antigo que foi embutido no soft sera usado para derrubar todos os mks que estiverem online .
sera um duro golpe nos que usam versão craqueada então se voce tem mk crakeado coloque suas orelhas de molho .....

----------


## MassumiX

tem fontes concretas?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

pelo que sei, tem verção crackeada ate 3,22.
gostaria muito de saber como eels vão fazer isso, acho meio dificil..

----------


## naldo864

rastrear um programa que esta online para seu criador e muito facil ele so deixa uma backdorr e voala desativado remotamente .eu que sou mas besta sei fazer isto imagina os cara que criaram o mk ,tomen cuidado

----------


## sergio

> Pra quem ta começando ate entendo, ta fazendo experiência, mas com o tempo acho sacanagem pois os produtos é tão barato e hoje uma rb750 custa tão barado que nem precisa usar mais pirata...


Mas e o fato do cidadão poder dizer: "Eu sou o cara, eu só uso programas que eu consigo quebrar a licença", e a mentalidade de gerson que impera no Brasil? E nem adianta aparecer os "pobrezinhos" aqui dizendo que no início é tudo difícil, e coisas do gênero, e lançar a máxima: "quem nunca usou, que atire a primeira pedra"... É errado e pronto. E realmente torço para que estas empresas uma hora, realmente dêem um jeito de "ferrar" com os gersons que se acham os bacanas.

----------


## RaposaNoturna

Desculpe, cavalheiros! Mas fuginfo um pouco do contexto do assunto, um software crackeado e não creackeado apresenta alguma diferença com relação ao desempenho?

----------


## osmano807

> Desculpe, cavalheiros! Mas fuginfo um pouco do contexto do assunto, um software crackeado e não creackeado apresenta alguma diferença com relação ao desempenho?


Gerson!

Tipo galera, isso que tá me deixando fulo da vida.
Crackear é simples, mas é justo? Poxa, o developer trabalha duro, passa noites sem dormir, programa gripado, com dengue, e chega no final um cara vai lá e solta todo o trabalho dele 'grátis'?
Sacanagem...

Mas creio que não vão fazer isso não, mesmo se tiver backdoor. Não compensa pra eles...

Eu usava windows piratão, mas depois que refleti um pouco, meu note é inteiro linux sem programa crackeado. Sério, não é frase pronta de bom moço... ver os 2 lados do problema muda completamente a mentalidade.

----------


## NerdSource

Mintira.... Sinceridade ela não vai perde tempo com isso... Você tiro isso da onde ? De algum gerente da MK ?

----------


## NerdSource

> Desculpe, cavalheiros! Mas fuginfo um pouco do contexto do assunto, um software crackeado e não creackeado apresenta alguma diferença com relação ao desempenho?


Atualizações suporte, Novas ferramentas e muito mais para quem tem a original quem tem a crack so fica na pior vive como pode .... ;D

----------


## Juniin

> Gerson!
> 
> Tipo galera, isso que tá me deixando fulo da vida.
> Crackear é simples, mas é justo? Poxa, o developer trabalha duro, passa noites sem dormir, programa gripado, com dengue, e chega no final um cara vai lá e solta todo o trabalho dele 'grátis'?
> Sacanagem...
> 
> Mas creio que não vão fazer isso não, mesmo se tiver backdoor. Não compensa pra eles...
> 
> Eu usava windows piratão, mas depois que refleti um pouco, meu note é inteiro linux sem programa crackeado. Sério, não é frase pronta de bom moço... ver os 2 lados do problema muda completamente a mentalidade.


Perfeito. 

Tambem acho essa informaçao duvidosa... Quem usa mk crackeado perde por usar um sistema desatualizado.Alem de ser uma violaçao do direito é muita burrice usar um sistema tao barato crackeado.

----------


## naldo864

bom eu não uso mk nem crakeado nem pago mas para quem usa fica esperto .....

----------


## edmarmega

bom agora deixa eu fazer uma pergunta besta bem besta mesmo. ( eu uso pirata quero mudar!)
Quem vende licença mikrotik para uso no servidor?
Só o Maia da Mikrotik Brasil?
não leve a mal é duvida mesmo.

----------


## sergio

Várias empresas no Brasil vendem. A maior revenda é sim a MD Brasil (Mikrotik Brasil), mas existem N outras. Eu, por exemplo, se quiser posso revender, pois tenho várias licenças que ganhei, ou simplesmente posso comprar no cartão internacional e revender. Ou seja, se quer legalizar, basta uma pesquisa rápida que encontrará todas as empresas que vendem.

----------


## Barra

Cara não sei qual é a desse cara , não sei se ele sente prazer em ver o mal pra pessoa ou so quer fazer um drama : o cara não usa o mikrotik e fica HUHhhuhuhhuuuu Mikrotik crakeado vai cair cuidado , fica esperto .... ?????? kkk rsrr 

mais deixa pra la .

Eu tenho 3 servidores rodando com mikrotik 2.9.27 nunca derão dor de cabeça estando bem configurado mais não tem vantagens como as versões 3.30 é 4.40 é muito melhor voce apenas compra uma licença e fazer exemplo um loadbalance do que compra um aparelho loadbalance que é fail e claro que nao versao 2.9.27 nao da pra fazer isso bom cada caso e um caso se cair vai cair se nao cair vo continuar usando .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bender

Tomara que caia todos.. Vou rir muito da desgraça dos outros.. Fala sério um cara q nao tem a vergonha de usar um software pirata que alias e o seu sustento tem mais q fechar mesmo. Aqui é 100% licenciado... crack nem no office 2007... Vou rir muito....

----------


## aleksei

Eu tenho as seguintes opiniões:

- O autor do tópico é um troll, não postou a fonte e fica causando terror.

- Não acredito que a 2.9.27 seja crackeada por 3 motivos:
1. Desconheço a versão 2.9.27 que pede licença
2. Não existe nenhuma referência ao cracker
3. O cracker fez um ótimo serviço e desapareceu? não continuou nas versão posteriores

- Querendo ou não, esta versão trouxe muitos clientes que pagam por versões atualizadas do sistema.

A propósito, eu uso tanto a "crackeada" como a paga, depende do cliente, da ocasião, da pressa etc.

prefiro chamar a 2.9.27 de versão "experimental".

Aos chiitas de plantão, essa é a minha opinião, pode xingar, etc!

----------


## naldo864

não estou dando uma de terrorista não so que ja teve cara que falou ate agora vou usar pirata e que se %¨$%¨$%#%$ ... rapaz r$ 90,00 por uma licença mk não e o fim do mundo esses ai que falam isso pode ver e tudo gatonet revendem adsl fazem o diabo e quando alguem que e dono de uma coisa vai reinvidicar o que e dele de direito eles entram em panico tomara que a mikrotik desligue todos os mks piratas e ainda jogue um virus na rede na sexta feira as 6 da tarde . :Stick Out Tongue:  
e vai pensando so por que sou pobre que não tenho alguns contatos ,quem me disse trabalha la dentro e ja tem ate a data certa so não me disse por que eu poderia vazar.
mas que vai acontecer isso vai

----------


## sergio

olha o gerson na área.

Sinceramente, gastar 300,00 em 3 licenças vai te quebrar? Depois, quando dizem que o Brasil não é um país de pessoas sérias, tem os que reclamam. Esse é o típico caso do gerson, igual ao que estava vendo na TV agora a pouco... no meu estado, existem mais de 500 mil gatos de energia elétrica, adivinha quem paga esta conta, os "otários" honestos que levam suas contas em dia e respeitam a lei.






> Cara não sei qual é a desse cara , não sei se ele sente prazer em ver o mal pra pessoa ou so quer fazer um drama : o cara não usa o mikrotik e fica HUHhhuhuhhuuuu Mikrotik crakeado vai cair cuidado , fica esperto .... ?????? kkk rsrr 
> 
> mais deixa pra la .
> 
> Eu tenho 3 servidores rodando com mikrotik 2.9.27 nunca derão dor de cabeça estando bem configurado mais não tem vantagens como as versões 3.30 é 4.40 é muito melhor voce apenas compra uma licença e fazer exemplo um loadbalance do que compra um aparelho loadbalance que é fail e claro que nao versao 2.9.27 nao da pra fazer isso bom cada caso e um caso se cair vai cair se nao cair vo continuar usando .

----------


## sergio

e para pessoas que não tem escrúpulos, e agem apenas pela lei de gerson, resolve xingar ou falar algo diferente?

 :Smile: 





> Eu tenho as seguintes opiniões:
> 
> - O autor do tópico é um troll, não postou a fonte e fica causando terror.
> 
> - Não acredito que a 2.9.27 seja crackeada por 3 motivos:
> 1. Desconheço a versão 2.9.27 que pede licença
> 2. Não existe nenhuma referência ao cracker
> 3. O cracker fez um ótimo serviço e desapareceu? não continuou nas versão posteriores
> 
> ...

----------


## sergio

Naldo864, quem é honesto é honesto; não interessa se é pobre ou rico. Educação, honestidade, respeito vem de berço, é aprendido em casa, com exemplos e postura.

Os que reclamam ou não concordam com o seu post, tem sempre o pé no meio da maracutaia, adoram o "jeitinho brasileiro" e se acham o máximo. São a personificação da corrupção na sociedade brasileira, que são os que vivem reclamando da vida, dos políticos, mas na primeira oportunidade fazem igual ou pior os maus exemplos que reclamam.

Não vale a pena perder seu tempo com eles.






> não estou dando uma de terrorista não so que ja teve cara que falou ate agora vou usar pirata e que se %¨$%¨$%#%$ ... rapaz r$ 90,00 por uma licença mk não e o fim do mundo esses ai que falam isso pode ver e tudo gatonet revendem adsl fazem o diabo e quando alguem que e dono de uma coisa vai reinvidicar o que e dele de direito eles entram em panico tomara que a mikrotik desligue todos os mks piratas e ainda jogue um virus na rede na sexta feira as 6 da tarde . 
> e vai pensando so por que sou pobre que não tenho alguns contatos ,quem me disse trabalha la dentro e ja tem ate a data certa so não me disse por que eu poderia vazar.
> mas que vai acontecer isso vai

----------


## naldo864

olha piratear o ruindows não falo que e certo mas um operacional que custa r$ 400,00 pila para usuario domestico e um roubo ... mas piratear software linux que e uma ferramenta essencial para prover internet para os outros ai o cara tem que ir a falencia .afinal o que e mas critico um ruindos de 400 pila para usuario domestico ou um mk de r$ 90,00 que bem instalado e acertado pode gerenciar ate 5000 clientes e por r$ 90,00 .
tem um ai que ja falou que tem 3 servidores quantos clientes não estão rodando ali tomara que seja o primeiro a ser derrubado.
so pra frizar qualquer sistema que esteja online pode ser rastreado e muito simples

----------


## salvato

> Eu tenho as seguintes opiniões:
> 
> - O autor do tópico é um troll, não postou a fonte e fica causando terror.
> 
> - Não acredito que a 2.9.27 seja crackeada por 3 motivos:
> 1. Desconheço a versão 2.9.27 que pede licença
> 2. Não existe nenhuma referência ao cracker
> 3. O cracker fez um ótimo serviço e desapareceu? não continuou nas versão posteriores
> 
> ...


Bom pessoal, vamos deixar de ser ironicos né!
Prineiro vamos analizar os casos, o Osmano falou uma coisa certa tudo muda quando você passa pro outro lado. Se pensarmos pelo lado do desenvolvedor é uma puta sacanagem o cara se mata e vc vai la e fode o cara, quem sustenta ele todo mundo quer ganhar dinheiro, masssss agora vejamos outros caso, pra que vender o software tão caro como a microsoft faz, aproveitam de seu monopolio para vender no preço que quiserem. 
Agora me vem alguns que adoram linux que é gratis me falar que "PIRATA NEM O OFFICE 2007" Veja o Pedro 50 conto num softeware bom, funcional, e ele sabe que assim vai ganhar dinheiro sem ferrar ninguem. Usar um software desse pirata seria sacanagem pois com ele vc ganha muito dinheiro.
A mesma coisa sitada acima como o mk se vai piratear um software linux de 100 conto sendo que no minimo 2 clientes pagam isso. 
Minha opnião é se vc ganha dinheiro com ele nada como comprar uma licença e fazer jus a quem criou, agora se é uso domestico e o valor é exorbitante que venha os piratas

----------


## Barra

*naldo864 uma pergunta : vc usa apenas sorftware com licença? tipo windows , anti virus , adobe e etc...*
pq se nao amigo e tudo a mesma coisa sem os cracks na vida de um T.I ele teria que cobra no minimo R$ 500,00 por uma boa formatação com todoas as licenças certo então mano e aquele caso '' o sujo falando do mal lavado '' ou '' e mesmo que caga e nao limpa a bunda'' desculpa a ingnorancia mais minha visão é essa.

----------


## MorpheusX

Na minha humilde opinião...
Acho que todos os problemas que eu vejo em relação a PROVEDORES, começa ae, da pirataria...
Uma hora quando voce tem que ter o suporte ou que alguma ferramenta nova, e nao tem e seu piratão... O que voce faz? GAMBIARRA... Ae vai no forum, e fala: Deu pau nisso, ahhh não sei o que não ta funcionando, meu WEBCACHE nao ta rodando com o script do tal fulano...
Sim claro ne, todo mundo evoluido, e apenas voce, ainda com seu piratão....
Vou falar de uma forma Nerd... Todo mundo tem um carro, vao melhorando, colocando um somzao, depois um turbo e etc... E voce meu amigo Piratex, com seu fusquinha, coloca uma frigideira para fazer o somzao, nao tem espaço no motor para colocar o turbo... E fica faltando um monte de coisa, e mesmo assim que concorrer com os que tem carros de ponta... Ahhh mas eu sou o fodao... Sim claro, fodao, arruma um forma para colocar um motor melhor e maior... em seu fusquinha... ah blz, mas la na frente seu motor, por nao ser compativel com seu fuquinha vai fazer ele se quebrar todo, e la vai voce falar que e culpa de outra coisa... mas o fodao nao viu que ele gastou mais remedando o fusquinha do que comprando um carro novo!!!!

Pois essa e de eu tenho pirata e etc... ta funcionando e melhor que o original... nao rola...

pense nas pessoas que estao desenvolvendo muito a sua frente... e voce ainda com papo de eu tenho!!!!  :Smile: 

Ta sobre isso de os caras vao derrubar quem tiver MIKROTIK, eu conheço esse papo desde Windows 3... Por mais absurdo que seja, nao e porque e um a empresa grande ou a maior empresa do mundo, que pode fazer isso, vejamos microsoft... melhor sony... Desenvolveram um videogame que diseram que nunca ia ser pirateado, mais ta sendo hoje... Esse e o problema, quando aparece uma solucao, sempre com ela aparece um bug ou um espertinho... 
Eu acho... Tao lendo ne... EUUUU acho que a mikrotik nao deva perde esse tempo precioso com isso, se fosse para ela tirar os piratas de linha, ela teria feito nao backdoor mais sim, entrado na justiça e mandado retirar os arquivos dela do 4shared, filehot, megaupload e etc... Se a Debora Secco tirou as fotos dela de um site frances porque a mikrotik nao tira os problemas deles (piratas) dos sites de downloads...
Acho que a mikrotik tem que desenvolver mais do que ficar se preocupando com problemas do passado... se bem que tem uma frase minha que me persegue: Seu passado e o espelho de seu futuro...

Mas se a mikrotik tive-se realmente o backdoor.... Fica uma grande duvida, porque ela mudou o tipo de serial (licenciamente) recentemente? Nao seria para evitar esses problemas?

Como eu disse: Voces que usam piratas, so reclamam de problemas que nos que usamos originais nao temos... E vivem pedindo ajuda nos foruns da vida!!!

OBS: To vendendo por preço de macaco barrigudo, 8 antenas sentorias hyperlinky 17dbi 2.4 por 350 reais cada... 4 RB 433 com dois cartoes por 200 reais cada!!! Interresados eu so vendo tudo... Se comprar sem chorar eu vendo tudo por 3.000 reais, e 600 reais de desconto, sem contar os cartoes.. voce sera o responsavel pelo o frete.... Quer uma oportunidade melhor que essa para sair da pirataria????  :Smile:  tudo homologado viu!!! E so entrar em contato comigo pelo telefone 097 9152 6194

----------


## Bender

> Papo de nerd , axo melhor para isso os piratex que fiquem com seus piratex eos com licença sem dor de cabeça 
> mais tai um topico bom Sony : falo que nunca ia ser piratiado kk. é eu so copiando isos de ps3  mais a vida e assim ser querem ser certinhos faz tudo certo então desde o windows de vcs ao jogos e programas comprem tudo original ai vc vai ta sendo mais um ajudando os cara que ralão tanto pra conseguir fabricar enquando vem metade do mundo crakear  tenso isso né bixo  mais vlw galera.



** Mas que dialeto é este que você usou? É Tupi Guarani? Não entendi nada... Você poderia usar o português brasileiro da proxima vez? O pessoal do fórum agradece.

----------


## mauriciojmjr

Amigos já pararam pra pensar que se não fosse estas licenças crakeadas o mikrotik não era o que é hoje?
Assim como ocorreu e ocorre com a Microsoft e agora com a Apple e a Sony com seu PS3.

----------


## evertonsoares

tá dando pano pra manga esse assunto, se deixarem as versões cracked rodar até 2012 pra mim já esta bom pois o mundo vai acabar mesmo, brincadeiras a parte, duvido muito que vão correr atrás de tirar essas versões do mercado, uma vez que ela foi a grande responsável pela alta vendas de produtos e RoS Mikrotik permitindo os iniciantes conhecer melhor a plataforma. Com o tempo a maioria acaba de uma forma ou de outra indo pras versões pagas, até pouco tempo atrás tinhamos servidores arcaicos com HD IDE e por ai vai, caiu um raio aqui explodiu tudo e tivemos q comprar uma RB1100 ou seja automaticamente adquirimos um produto original com base na experiencia e segurança que o CRACKED nos proporcionou, pois se fosse um lixo é claro que iriamos comprar outra solução... é mais ou menos por ai...

----------


## Juniin

Tem o outro lado da moeda... voce usa um crackeado e, nao funcionando bem, voce joga a culpa no OS quando está na versao.mas isso é debate para sala de psiquiatra. O que me chama mais atençao é a defesa ao softwer pirateado, fica parecendo o ladrão que justifica o roubo por conta do preço dos objetos do seu desejo. 

Como o Sergio insiste em salientar: tem mais a ver com fundamentos familiar, caráter etc Concordo! sempre coloco isso como a parte mais importante no tratamento com o próximo, com as coisas, com a vida.

----------


## naldo864

não acredito que fizeram o mk pensando que poderia ser crakeado ,ninguem faz isso em são juizo .
o problema e que existem pessoas que tem sim capacidade de quebrar uma chave de segurança sem problemas .
voces assistiram o filme a rede social do criador do face book aquele cara pode derrubar qualquer rede de qualquer um aqui do forum em minutos e isso não e mentira

----------


## sergio

Não interessa o que eu ou outros acham... certo é certo, errado é errado; é simples assim. Quem tem "embutido em seu DNA" o tal do "jeitinho" sempre entenderá que existe o "meio certo", o "meio errado"... isso é ilusão. Como disse o juniin, o negócio vem de base.  :Smile:

----------


## Juniin

ahhh.. ai é de lascar ne jorge? Pô cara eu posso fazer isso com as empresas ricas meu irmao, mas voce nao pode fazer isso comigo que sou "pobrezinho".. ou seja, o pobre pode ser bandido.

----------


## RaposaNoturna

Boa noite, senhores! Então o pobre pode ser bandido só porque ele é pobre*Juniin*? Putz grila... esse lance de "cracked", é só pra quem tá iniciando cavalheiros. Quando tu crescer, tiver já seus cinquenta e poucos cliente dá um jeito de comprar uma licença. Conheço um provedor que só usa free ou licença paga, os OS "cracked" só quando estão em fase de experiência. Só pesso um coisa pra MikroTik, deixa eu aprender hotspot 100% antes de bloquear as os "creked". (brincadeira)

----------


## MorpheusX

Alguem sabe piratear a SKY HD??? To querendo ver o BBB 11!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## edmarmega

> Várias empresas no Brasil vendem. A maior revenda é sim a MD Brasil (Mikrotik Brasil), mas existem N outras. Eu, por exemplo, se quiser posso revender, pois tenho várias licenças que ganhei, ou simplesmente posso comprar no cartão internacional e revender. Ou seja, se quer legalizar, basta uma pesquisa rápida que encontrará todas as empresas que vendem.


Sergio e quanto ta saindo a licença do mikrotik, level 6, para usar no servidor, me manda no e-mail
[email protected]
Bigaduuuuuuu

----------


## sergio

edmarmega, eu mencionei que PODERIA FAZER, mas em momento nenhum disse que FAZIA. No final ainda menciono para pesquisar que encontrará as empresas que vendem. Passe um e-mail para MD Brasil e pergunte o preço.




> Sergio e quanto ta saindo a licença do mikrotik, level 6, para usar no servidor, me manda no e-mail
> [email protected]
> Bigaduuuuuuu

----------


## sergio

Esqueci de comentar... se não quiser comprar no Brasil, só abrir o cadastro na própria Mikrotik e comprar. Veja o anexo.






> edmarmega, eu mencionei que PODERIA FAZER, mas em momento nenhum disse que FAZIA. No final ainda menciono para pesquisar que encontrará as empresas que vendem. Passe um e-mail para MD Brasil e pergunte o preço.

----------


## Barra

Piratia a sky e muito facil vc pede um plano HDTV com 4 equipamentos e vende pro vizinhos  :Big Grin:  ai vc so paga a metade do preço  :Big Grin:  kkkkk ! o mundo e de gatilhos ...

----------


## sergio

justamente sr. "esperto"... dai o vizinho não paga... ôôôô e ai? quem poderá socorrer o sr. "esperto"??? provavelmente o chapolin colorado...




> Piratia a sky e muito facil vc pede um plano HDTV com 4 equipamentos e vende pro vizinhos  ai vc so paga a metade do preço  kkkkk ! o mundo e de gatilhos ...

----------


## naldo864

po mas este cara ai o barra se acha o espertão vo roga uma prga tomara que a anatel bata na porta dele esta semana ai vamo se ele e o bomzão mesmo ,se ja noto que pra ele tem que ser tudo de gratis .sera que ele tem coragem de parar na frente de um pc e aprender programação e programar un gerenciador de redes e sair distribuindo pra todo mundo de graça ,sera que os clientes dele tambem usam a internet dele de graça .tomara que pegue um hacker na rede e ele atenda mal e o hacker derrube a rede toda na sexta feira a tarde huahuahauhauhauha :Banghead:

----------


## naldo864

voce so pensa que e esperto rapaz mas não tem esperteza nenhuma no que voce esta fazendo e voce mesmo sabe disto .

----------


## naldo864

tomara que o jorgealdo te persiga e cancele seu mk pirata ( e olha que este ai pode fazer mesmo huahuahauhauahua)

----------


## filzek

Deixa eu apimentar mais a parada, pois alem da lei de gersom que o grande sergiao ja cita, tem a pimenta, que no tobs dos outro vira refresco, e isso, é brazil (com z porque é de indio), hahah...

karaca gente, eu até entendo se o individuo usar para testar, iniciar o provedor, e fazer o que quiser num ambiente de testes ou inicial/ganbiarral, para voces terem uma idéia, voce pode trabalhar por um tempo sem abrir empresa no brasil, voce paga multa, mas não é crime, essa é a diferença, mas, no caso aqui, as versões cracks ou cloned id, rolam solta por ai, e não é o caso so brasil, deixa eu abrir o jogo aqui, eu ja viajei bastante e ja achei cartuchos de DOM com MK, só que a parada é tão sinistra que todos são os mesmos IDs, hehehe, ou seja, um felladp comprou 1 licença level 6, instalou no DOM, e clonou a parada para inumeros DOM, ai, é pior ainda, porque você vai acreditar que é original e boa.

A única forma de realizar se é original ou falsa, seria registrar oficialmente o id key ao usuário, ai, morrio, hehe....

Entao, isso vai além do ambiente brazuka.

Mas falando sério, no brasil o que falta é aprendizado, de como fazer, porque, olha, ninguém nunca vai ver nenhuma telecom metendo mikrotik para rotear suas redes, nem pensar, é o que acontece no mundo todo.

Telecom mesmo, desenvolve suas redes, sim, isso mesmo, baseadas em linux do zero mermão, e também com os appliances, ai sim, fica o bixo, mas, como provedor virou telecom, ai ferrou tudo, não para os provedores, mas, para os gatunasnets, hehehe...

O certo não era um tutorial, mas, obrigar a todos os provedores a passarem por uma ESCOLA ou por algum treinamento, igual a tirar carteira de motorista... bom apesar que a maioria dos motoristas do brasil da seta para esquerda e entra a direita... hahah..

SERGIO socorre nós aqui cara, pelo jeito, os gatunasnets estão pondo pra kebrar, a saudosa frase dos radinhos de plasticos do maia virou ao contrário, hehe, a UBNT pegou os radinhos de plásticos e popularizou eles (ainda bem que foi com atheros e não com realtek), hahaha...... agora, os gatunas chegaram ao MK PC-AP ou RB, de uma forma ou de outra, a arte que é CRIMINOSA passa desapercebida por todos e ignorada pela sociedade, ai, fico pensando que vi, li e não acreditei quando um desembargador de Mato Grosso anulou uma sentença de pirataria porque disse que era ido popular isso e até o presidente lula (no aviao com dvd pirateado do cinema os filhos de francisco) fazia, assim, comercializar o produto não era crime, e libertou o rapaz.... olha ai os gatunasnet indo na cotramão denovo....

"Sorta a buemba ai seu simão, e logo logo PNBL da SCM por 100 pilão!

----------


## Barra

Te lezo é esse naldo ai e macumbeiro so pode ! olha esse link que eu vo manda 
*http://www.d24am.com/noticias/amazonas/anatel-flagra-internet-pirata-vendida-por-r-50-em-manaus/20009

kkkkk , não e que a anatel veio ontem em manaus mais ainda bem que passo bem longe de mim kkkk.

manos desculpa eu ser um pouco arrogante ou algo do tipo não foi minha intenção gosto muito , muito mesmo de trabalha com o mikrotik com licença como eu disse em outros post tem muito mais vantagem e voce pode dormi tranquilo meu caro naldo e sergio então prefiro mesmo que as versões crakeadas não funcionem mais.

mais ainda não tive nenhuma resposta de voces o windows , programas , anti - viros ex: corel , adobe , auto cad e etc... são todos originais ? rsrrs se for vcs estão de parabéns.


*

----------


## Barra

*filzek*

voce ta de parabéns meu querido falo tudo vo da um exemplo pra voce em manaus não tem esses tipos de curso ou voce junta uma graninha e viaja ou aprende no prof° ''google'' niguem dar cursos de telecom em manaus as vezes tem um cursinho basico de mikrotik que dura no maximo 1 semana cara se fosse bem mais facil legalizar uma pequena empresa com a licença anatel todos em manaus ou a maioria ja estava legalizados mais e muito dificil isso claro por falta de informação por exemplo um provedor com 30 clientes não tem como pagar um link dedicado de 128k por R$ 1.500,00 cara e por isso que vc disse ''Brazil'' Com ''Z'' de indio na verdade e foda tudo isso :@

ja basta aquele cara do restart dizer que não sab nem se tem civilização em manaus pqp ai e pra acabar.

----------


## sergio

na boa Barra, não estou aqui para evangelizar ninguém, nem sou o dono da verdade, só exponho meu ponto de vista.

Eu não uso MS, só uso Linux, desta forma não tenho nada que seja crackeado ou similares. Na minha empresa só usamos Linux, então é a mesma coisa.

Não tenho por hábito comprar CD/DVD piratas ou qualquer outro produto. Por exemplo, descobri que meus óculos eram clones, mas fui ludibriado pela loja...

Ou seja, se cada um faz sua parte, a sociedade, aos poucos melhora. O que não pode é o cara sempre dar uma de gerson e ainda se gabar disso e apregoar aos quatro ventos que isso é que é legal, isso é que ser esperto e como estamos no Brasil todos devem fazer o mesmo. Se sempre for assim nunca sairemos da merda que estamos.








> Te lezo é esse naldo ai e macumbeiro so pode ! olha esse link que eu vo manda 
> *http://www.d24am.com/noticias/amazonas/anatel-flagra-internet-pirata-vendida-por-r-50-em-manaus/20009
> 
> kkkkk , não e que a anatel veio ontem em manaus mais ainda bem que passo bem longe de mim kkkk.
> 
> manos desculpa eu ser um pouco arrogante ou algo do tipo não foi minha intenção gosto muito , muito mesmo de trabalha com o mikrotik com licença como eu disse em outros post tem muito mais vantagem e voce pode dormi tranquilo meu caro naldo e sergio então prefiro mesmo que as versões crakeadas não funcionem mais.
> 
> mais ainda não tive nenhuma resposta de voces o windows , programas , anti - viros ex: corel , adobe , auto cad e etc... são todos originais ? rsrrs se for vcs estão de parabéns.
> 
> ...

----------


## Barra

e vamos fazer nossa parte , agora o que tenho que fazer mesmo e corre atras da licença anatel ou ao menos da entrada alguem me da uma dica ai . rsrsr

----------


## sergio

Comece lendo todos os tópicos do Kleber Brasil, aqui no fórum mesmo. Garanto que será de grande ajuda.




> e vamos fazer nossa parte , agora o que tenho que fazer mesmo e corre atras da licença anatel ou ao menos da entrada alguem me da uma dica ai . rsrsr

----------


## MorpheusX

Ta gente... mas continou sem ver o BBB 11 na SKY de graça!!! hehehehehhe
Falando serio gente, cada caso e um caso... Tem gente que pirataria desde gasolina a aviao!!! Que for uma pessoa bem informada vai saber do que estou falando...
Sobre a tal SKY para 4... Eu uso... Mas nao com vizinho... Com a familia mesmo, e sempre pagam direitinho... Mas isso de programa, hoje mesmo eu estou vivendo o que e usar um sistema operacional original e um pirata... O pirata tem vantagens tem ser gratis... Masssss quando da problema da mesmo... O Original nao, sempre tem suporte e etc...
Acho que o NALDO lembra quando eu montei o servidor DLNA aqui no meu provedor, eu estava batendo cabeça com o protocolo PPPoE... Ninguem me respondeu o ajudou... Aproveitei que tinha meu cadastro na MIKROTIK e pedi ajuda no forum deles... A resposta veio e 24 horas e um pedido de SSH, e pronto, alguem entrou configurou umas linhas e pronto... Ta rodando aqui a uns 30 dias...
Agora como eu ia fazer isso se eu tive-se a porra piratex, eu ia entra no forum e falar: AE EU TENHO PIRATA!!! hehehe e muita burrice!!!

Mas mudando e fugindo do assunto...

barra voce daqui do Amazonas, de manaus, teu link e OI ou embratel? Pelo que estou pensando voce tem link da OI VELOX certo? Porque 2 megas em manaus da embratel e uns 2 mil reais pra cima!!! certo?

----------


## Barra

Morpheusx não uso oi velox nem de graça , to usando net virtua de 5mb 4 modens no mikrotik 3.30 fazendo pcc balance mano eu não eu tabem ouvi falar que o link da embratel de 2mb era esse valor mais tenho um amigo chamado gedson o tio dele tem uma empresa com licença o link dele e de 2mb por 10 mil :S

----------


## MorpheusX

Afff maria, a oi entrou em manaus com tudo... e a embratel ta morta... ela ta perdendo cliente atras de cliente.... O teu NET VIRTUA e link da embratel.... Eles vao migrar para OI em breve!!  :Frown: 




> Morpheusx não uso oi velox nem de graça , to usando net virtua de 5mb 4 modens no mikrotik 3.30 fazendo pcc balance mano eu não eu tabem ouvi falar que o link da embratel de 2mb era esse valor mais tenho um amigo chamado gedson o tio dele tem uma empresa com licença o link dele e de 2mb por 10 mil :S

----------


## Barra

mano não sei se vc vio no jornal mais o governado eduardo braga que pedi um satélite proprio pro amazonas e pelo que o sei net virtua , oi velox tudo são terceirizadas da embratel até onde eu sei né então o que ta mais perto de melhora pra nois e a fibra que ja esta em manaus so falta instala e bota pra funcionar ai sim mano vai ter velocidade de verdade até 100mb.*
*

----------


## mauriciojmjr

rsrsr só 2 mil? estaria feliz se fosse este preço para o Governo. No órgão que trabalho (Instituto Federal - RO) estamos com 2 mega da embratel e estamos pagando 4.600,00 =/

----------


## naldo864

e mas ai tem alguma coisa errada r$ 2 300,00 por mega e por que e para orgão publico e muito dinheiro por uma conexão de internet acho isso um abuso mas no governo ninguem ta nem ai o dinheiro não e deles e a gente que paga para o governo engordar o caixa da embratel isto e um absurdo

----------


## mauriciojmjr

estava descutindo isso ontem com uns colegas de trabalho, enquanto pra uma empresa privada o link não sai por 1 mil reais o mesmo link pra governo é este abuso. Desse jeito não da para progredirmos nunca. Temos um orçamento que já sofreu cortes pela nossa presidente e ai não tem como nem poder pensar em ter um link melhor.

Ai ficamos com 2 megas para 80 computadores + uns 40 notebooks que é dos professores =/
Cache não faz milagres rsrsr

A e eu em minha casa tenho adsl de 10 mega e pago 154,00 rsrsr é de rir

----------


## naldo864

pois e ,não e muito estranho o problema e que no governo tudo e burocratico quem resolve as licitaçoes são pessoas que não entendem nada de tecnologia ai a primeira empreza que chaman e uma telecom grande que tambem não vai ter escrupulo nenhum de pedir este preço pelos 2 mega ,se um representante da embratel ,oi ou qualquer outra grande me pede este valor por um link eu rolo de dar risada de hoje ate amnhã cedo ( ou choro de hoje ate amanhã cedo )

----------


## mauriciojmjr

Na cidade visinha da minha o Campus de lá esta à uns 8 Km da cidade porém na BR. a OI cobou 250 mil pra levar um link la de 2 Mega a saida foi fazer um contrato emergencial com um provedor Via Rádio.

Agora vai uma dica para os Provedores! Participem de licitações se vocês conseguirem cumprir o contrato vcs estaram felizes da vida  :Smile:

----------


## naldo864

acho muito dificil tambem um provedor pequeno ganhar uma licitação

----------


## mauriciojmjr

Mas nestes casos não se torna dificil. Aqui que temos apenas a OI e a Embratel. Eles fazem os valores que eles querem nas licitações.

Creio que qualquer provedor que consiga por exemplo dar garantia de banda de 2 mega pode oferecer o serviço por bem menos q 4.600,00

----------


## MorpheusX

> mano não sei se vc vio no jornal mais o governado eduardo braga que pedi um satélite proprio pro amazonas e pelo que o sei net virtua , oi velox tudo são terceirizadas da embratel até onde eu sei né então o que ta mais perto de melhora pra nois e a fibra que ja esta em manaus so falta instala e bota pra funcionar ai sim mano vai ter velocidade de verdade até 100mb.*
> *


hahahahhahhahha, esse teu jornal e velho e mentiroso e bem a acritica ne!! Primeiro que o Eduardo nao e mais governador... Segundo ele nao pediu um SATELITE, ele fez uma licitacao e quem ganhou foi a hunghers... Para a tal internet gratis para as cidades do interior.... Pois e... Aqui essa porcaria completou 2 anos e nao funciona!!!
Sobre a OI, ela levou a fibra optica dela vindo da venezuela, passando por santarem e chegando em MANAUS, por isso os planos de 300kbps por 39,90... (para competir com a PNBL)...
Agora sobre a FIBRA OPTICA da embratel, ela esta funcionando a 4 anos, na epoca do SERGIO (underlinux) esteve em MANAUS dando o Curso A de Mikrotik... Ja tinha implantado... O negocio e simples: se eu sou o unico dono da fibra pra que eu vou abaixar o preço? Simples e fato... Mais com a chegada da fibra da OI, teve altos PLANOS BDL em Manaus no começo do ano... A exatamente 5 dias a atras a EMBRATEL no ponto de Porto Velho - RO, ligou um GIGAROUTER para mandar 10 gigas de internet para MANAUS... Mas ja tem o comprando para quase todo esse link: NET
Infelizmente ainda nao acordaram e abaixaram os preços... Mas aconteceu um mudança grande na EMBRATEL tanto em Brasilia quanto no RIO DE JANEIRO... Muitos dos seus funcionarios foram digamos DESPEDIDOS... corte no orçamento... Outros mudaram de setor e etc... E acabou a regra de vecimento por 60 dias... Mesmo voce tendo isso em contrato... se seu plano venceu no dia 5 do mes... no dia 25 ele e bloqueado... Antigamente era presico esperar 60 dias... Agora e apenas 20 dias... Motivos, estao perdendo muitos clientes em MANAUS, Porto Velho e outras cidades... Onde a OI tem forma de trabalho assim: Se 4 megas e 9 mil na embratel... Com a gente 4 megas e 5 mil....

 :Smile:

----------


## MorpheusX

> rsrsr só 2 mil? estaria feliz se fosse este preço para o Governo. No órgão que trabalho (Instituto Federal - RO) estamos com 2 mega da embratel e estamos pagando 4.600,00 =/


hahahahahahahahahah logico que voce estao pagando isso... olha o tempo de contrato de voces... tem mais de 6 anos... se nao me engano...  :Smile: 
Voces nao negociaram com o EUSEBIO porque??? Pra voce ver em janeiro teve promocao de 10 megas por 5 mil reais... Ae em PORTO VELHO!! :P
20 megas era 10 mil... Problema que voces fazem e mandar logo um oficio em vez de mandar um "CIVIL" para fazer uma viabilidade....  :Smile: 
Agora se eu fosse voces, ligava ou ia pessoalmente com EUSEBIO e pedia para rever os preços...  :Smile:  sabe onde e a Embratel ae ne? Perto do antigo Mirante 2!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## MorpheusX

> Mas nestes casos não se torna dificil. Aqui que temos apenas a OI e a Embratel. Eles fazem os valores que eles querem nas licitações.
> 
> Creio que qualquer provedor que consiga por exemplo dar garantia de banda de 2 mega pode oferecer o serviço por bem menos q 4.600,00


Epa... Esqueceu a GVT??? hehehehe ja tem ae... pena que no centro...  :Smile:

----------


## MorpheusX

Lembrando que eu estive em MANAUS quando foi feita o lançamento da FIBRA deles em Janeiro desse ano, em protesto contra os altos preços, felizmente eu nao era o unico, mas nao adiantou nada...  :Frown: 
Acho engraçado quando se fala em ENCONTRO DE PROVEDORES, eu ja fui em 4 desde pequeno com 200 pessoas a grandes com mais de mil pessoas... E mesmo assim, so vejo uma coisa: RECLAMACOES DE PREÇOS... Um tempo atras tinha um pessoal aqui querendo fazer um ENCONTRO DE PROVEDORES, como eu sou um cara que luta para conseguir o que quer... Eu dei a ideia mais simples de todas: FAZER O ENCONTRO EM BRASILIA... Simplesmente porque tudo se encontra la, ministros, deputados e etc... Sem contar OI, EMBRATEL e ANATEL... Era uma forma de mostra aos grandes, que nos somos pequenos, mais somos muitos... Mas nao, o povo tava escolhendo cidade por beleza... Como eu disse: e para fazer um encontro ou tirar ferias... OBS: DOA A QUEM DOER... DIGO O QUE PENSO E FALO!!! Se todos fizemos nossa parte correndo atras de trazer beneficios a todos, para que plano PNBL se a gente ja tem tudo (equipamentos e experiencias) bastava o gorveno oferecer esse link para os pequenos para eles fazerem todos o servicos deles... E tudo uma questao de conversar.... Mas tem gente que nao LEU ESSA LINHA... QUEM LEU ATE AQUI... ESCREVA NO TOPICO: EU LI TUDO... Para todos terem uma ideia como so leem a metade do que e escrito e dito... Entao eu disse o que tinha pra dizer, e espero que voces reflitam sobre isso!!!

----------


## RaposaNoturna

Eu li tudo. rs

----------


## alamdias

> Não interessa o que eu ou outros acham... certo é certo, errado é errado; é simples assim. Quem tem "embutido em seu DNA" o tal do "jeitinho" sempre entenderá que existe o "meio certo", o "meio errado"... isso é ilusão. Como disse o juniin, o negócio vem de base.


Prometa que não vai me suspender ou dar ban ok, mas só tenho uma única coisa a falar sobre o que escreveu P*TA QUE PARIU, é exatamente disto que o brasileiro precisa, ou é VERDADE ou é MENTIRA, ou é CERTO ou é ERRADO.

assino embaixo.
Abraços





> Eu tenho como crackear o acesso no provedor de qualquer um aqui e usar a internet de graça... 
> 
> Se eu fizer isso com os amigos que usam MK pirata, vocês não vão ligar, não é mesmo ?
> 
> Por outro lado me parece bem plausível a idéia de quem crackeu o 2.9 foi a propria mikrotik, haja vista que isso facilitou a popularidade do sistema (bem, eu pessoalmente nao instalo MK, muito menos pirata).


Se não tivesse creackeado, não teria 10% do que tem hoje, concordo com você PLENAMENTE.

Quanto ao tópico, acho uma babaquisse esse tipo de informação sem base em nada, camarada fala em office original, tudo certinho.. quero apenas que me mande a cópia na nota então, no seu nome ou no da sua empresa, pode ocultar algumas informações.

Vão rastrear os mikrotiks piratas e derrubar ? seria um tiro no pé, quanta gente ia ficar achando que o SO não presta ? Eles tem mais o que fazer e já diz o ditado.

OS BONS SÃO A MAIORIA.

Abraços

----------


## Barra

alamdias

Parabéns !!!! eu axo que esse topico ja tem que ser fechado e muita babaquisse mesmo até parece que so tem 2.9.27 crakeada ¬¬' , por causa desse topico eu fui atras de outras versoes se pegão crack e olha so acabei achando a versão 3.30 crekeada lol então meu amigo se derrubarem a 2.9.27 ainda vai ficar a 3.30 , 3.20 e outras mais . então não adianto nada o que pode ser feito e falar das vantagens que uma versão com licença tem.

----------


## osmano807

> alamdias
> 
> Parabéns !!!! eu axo que esse topico ja tem que ser fechado e muita babaquisse mesmo até parece que so tem 2.9.27 crakeada ¬¬' , por causa desse topico eu fui atras de outras versoes se pegão crack e olha so acabei achando a versão 3.30 crekeada lol então meu amigo se derrubarem a 2.9.27 ainda vai ficar a 3.30 , 3.20 e outras mais . então não adianto nada o que pode ser feito e falar das vantagens que uma versão com licença tem.


 Mudo minha opinião.
Todos assim deveriam ser forçados a ingerir uma pílula de MOX, que tal?

Fui muito cruel, humm.
Talvez só apanhar basta.

Fui muito cruel, humm.
Já sei! Não... todos os métodos que penso são contra os direitos humanos... é esperar a nova onda de pessoas pra ver se melhora a consciência...

Se custasse um braço até vai lá, pode-se tentar pensar numa crackeada. Mas é barato, não?

Aff... tenho que me ausentar, senão o povo vai me bater aqui...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

talves esa tentativa se e que exite de barrar as verções piratas se deva a baixa na demanda de liçensas, pois com toda certeza, a ubiquiti ta pisando nos calcanhares do mikrotik, que ficou no tempo, isso como ap, cliente e para ptp, na parte de wireless, com certeza, ubiquiti ta dando um banho...

----------


## Barra

ex: hj eu tenho 4 Rockets m5 jogando 5.8 sem nenhum problema vendendo muito. e por muito menos R$ .

----------


## naldo864

olha em materia de segurança para que alguem crackearia um mk so para usar de graça .... um software tão barato so foi crackeado com o intuito de coisas obscuras.
todo mundo que trabalha com informatica sabe que software pirata são adulterados por pessoas que querem burlar a segurança.
seja com virus para acabar com a maquina o que hoje em dia e muito pouco ,ja o tipo de ataque que mas gostam de fazer hoje em dia e o famoso cavalo de troia .
para que não e para acabar com a maquina em um servidor mk tudo o que o cara quer são dados de usuarios nome endereço telefone cpf e por ai vai .
para ele usar do jeito que quizer .agora em um server de rede mk isto e o que não falta .
agora o administrador de uma rede que deixa de usar original para usar pirata colocando em risco os dados de clientes este tem que sofrer as sançoes legais .
se bem que administradores serios como eu e muitos do forum sabemos disto e não ultilizamos destes softwares crakeados para o funcionamento da empresa .
isto fica so para alguns que apareceram aqui neste post se dizendo os maiorais que usam pirata mesmo e que se ¨%&$%$$# para estes eu so tenho a lamentar e dizer que seus server estçao com os dias contados e que graças a deus quando isto acontecer 
teram uma grande dor de cabeça no telefone para esplicar por que seus clientes estão sem acesso .
se bem que são os famosos gatonet eles desligam o telefone e não tão nem ai com os clientes .talves nunca cheguem a ser uma empresa de verdade e lastimavel .
e o velho fator pobreza so atrai pobreza o cara que não tem r$ 90,00 para comprar um mk original não deveria trabalhar nesta area onde tudo e caro .
se for pra comprar um server mesmo então ta enrolado .ainda bem que hardware não tem como pirataear

----------


## Barra

eu me lembro no tempo do curso tec. em informática o prof° = Enquanto tem 1 pra criar vem 10 pra burla.

Licença Mikrotik R$ 200,00 conto Full ! tão barata so compra uma vez mesmo e ja era  :Big Grin:  tantas vantagens da pra fazer o ''PCC BALANCE'' e muito mais .

----------


## osmano807

> eu me lembro no tempo do curso tec. em informática o prof° = Enquanto tem 1 pra criar vem 10 pra burla.
> 
> Licença Mikrotik R$ 200,00 conto Full ! tão barata so compra uma vez mesmo e ja era  tantas vantagens da pra fazer o ''PCC BALANCE'' e muito mais .


 Pelo visto as pílulas de MOX afetaram as suas sinapses  :Big Grin: 

Esse 'uma vez mesmo e ja era' me deixou encabulado, humm...

Já usei software crackeado, usei. Mas nem sabia programar... depois que aprendi deu um tilt no cérebro...
To falando, se ponham no lugar do outro... é como analisar uma sociedade sem estar nela. Criticar as ações do outro sem viver na pelo o que ele vive.

----------


## RaposaNoturna

O certo é o certo e o errado é o certo como muitos falaram, mas usar crackeados todos usaram e usaaaaam... agora para os que largaram a vida de amador e se ingressaram na profissional, senhores, vamos pensar no próximo.. como também já falaram, o cara programa gripado, com doente siso nascendo e blá, bla, blá.. Usem apenas ori, com notal fiscal de prefeência.. (brincadeira). Esse post tá bombando!!!

(acompanho!)

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> talves esa tentativa se e que exite de barrar as verções piratas se deva a baixa na demanda de liçensas, pois com toda certeza, a ubiquiti ta pisando nos calcanhares do mikrotik, que ficou no tempo, isso como ap, cliente e para ptp, na parte de wireless, com certeza, ubiquiti ta dando um banho...


bom como dise, agora a mk ta lançando cpe´s completos a preços bem competitivos, realmente, eles estão sentindo o peso da ubuquiti e começão a correr atras do prejuizo, otimo para nos, maior comcorrencia, melhores resultados...

----------


## Rodriguinhow

eu já usei a versão crakeada do mk tbm é muito raro achar que não tenha usado de fato se houver um bloqueio geral vai ser um duro golpe para quem usa mais hj em dia está tão barato compra uma rb ou uma licença para o mk que para alguns de nois não vale nem a pena perder tempo crakeando alem de está dentro da legalidade e despreocupado com problemas como esse.

----------


## farias

Acho difícil dar muito impacto isso.

A grande maioria dos craqueados estão atraz de ADSL ou qualquer outro nat. O acesso a um mikrotik assim se torna muito, mas muito difícil mesmo, não acredito que tenham como fazer esse acesso para enviar qualquer coisa ao sistema cracker.

Pode afetar o usuário com link IP válido.... que acho mais difícil utilizar cracker.

----------


## biohazzard

Acho pouco provavel que isto seja feito. Mas é possivel sim derrubar todos os crackers em questão de horas, basta para isto que a empresa elabore um pequeno pacht de correção, e que os crackers os recebão. Mas ai já irá demostrar uma falha do sistema com uma atualização automatica.
Ao meu ver não passa de lenda urbana. Quando meu cair aqui eu posto. kkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## biohazzard

kkkkkkkkkkkkk :Argh:  :Argh:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Thrasher:  :Thrasher:  :Thrasher:

----------


## osmano807

Humm, aqui muitos tiraram as máscaras né?

----------


## djjeantechno

Porisso que comprei minha liçença e estou muito feliz,posso dormir de cabeça fria,e com direito as updates hehe.. acompanhando.....

----------


## alexrock

Tenho 2 licenças L5 em produção, mas e para testes??
Seria interessante uma licença L5 ou 6 que ficasse funcional por 7 ou 15 dias, por exemplo, e depois morresse. Nesse caso, daria para usar em testes na bancada, mas não em produção. Com certeza evitaria essa pirataria para testes.
Convenhamos, não dá pra ficar fazendo testes em servidores funcionando.
Essas licenças inclusives foram doadas pela Mikrotik, visto que são usadas para uma finalidade não lucrativa.

----------


## croko

que nem o amigo ali em cima falou quem nao usa um soft pirata... pode me dar um tapa na cara... ou quem nunca usou.. gente usa quem que se vai cai ou nao problema e de quem usa... vcs ai brigando por causa de soft pirata enquanto o governo e seus impostos engolindo cada vez mais nós.... exemplo msm a nossa titia ana.. 9 mil para usar um espaço aereo seis axam normal? bãa acordem vai! se o cara nao quisesse levar um craked no sistema dele.. nao colocoria a vista de varios crackers .. pega-se o bendito e usa-se nas enconlhas.. e akele ditado nao ker ser robado nao user cartao de banco na net.. nao use cartao de banco nos caixas eletronicos.. bla bla bal

tem mto sujo falando do mal lavado aqui e bom nao ficar guspindo pra cima...
so isso q axo..
tanto linux qto windows.. qto etc etc etc... se alguem aqui nesse forum falar q nunca usou pirata.. por favor pode fechar o under-linux! (ou talvez o cara nasceu ja programando em plataforma linux e VIva EURECA! --" ).

Respeito a opniao de todos aqui no forum mas gente tem hora q passam dos limites hen! 
Júlio César

----------


## croko

Naldo voce e rico? sua familia e de procedencia rica? voce nasceu em um berço de ouro? algo do tipo assim? vc qdo começou a mecher com provedor de internet.. vc ja tinha torres e rbs .. 200 kits clientes.. links dedicados... funcionarios... algo dotipo ... ou sei la..?!?

So curiosidade?!

Júlio

----------


## Bender

Na boa tem que cair mesmo esses cracks dos infernos. 

Aqui eu comecei com Mikrotik Crack mas foi apenas para conhecer o sistema, após uns 3 meses migrei todos para licenciados, comprei na MikrotikBrasil todos, não foi tudo de uma vez, foi aos poucos, eu não ia deixar o risco da minha rede parar por miseros 100,00 o infeliz q economiza 1.000,00 em um sistema pode fechar, pq nunca será nada. 
Hj eu invisto em tecnologia e publicidade, separo 1.000,00 pra publicidade que é vital... 
Investi em uma agencia de criação onde fizeram a identidade visual da minha empresa, hj a minha marca é mais bonita e bem mais aceita pelos clientes, gastei apenas 2.000,00 e hoje tenho um nome bem competitivo no mercado. Onde quero chegar??? Quero chegar que o cara que economiza com 100,00 em uma licença nunca, mas nunca mesmo, será nada... 
Ele acha que economiza mas um belo dia a casa cai e fora também as atualizações que ele nunca vai poder usar. Software pirata é fria.. 

Eu resolvi os meus problemas de licença de sistemas bem fácil. Passei a comprar máquinas da DELL que já vem com sistema original e com pacote office.. Hj nada na minha empresa é pirata.. Outra economia porca.. Anti virus pirata.. Tem tanta solução grátis que quebra o galho mas se você comprar logo um pacote com 15 licenças por 3 anos sai barato.. Ou usa LINUX..

Aqui hoje tenho só de RB 433AH umas 80 Rb`s e RB1000 com level6 tenho 7 unidades, RB1100 tenho 5, 12 450G e 1-PC-AP com MKTK original que já vai ser trocado por uma RB433AH em breve. Só falta tempo.

Só para terem idéia hoje no meu estoque tenho 16 unidades de RB433AH e 8 de RB433, tenho 12 RB450G em produção tudo com sistema original e sem dor de cabeça. Minha rede é 100% roteada. Dor de cabeça zero. Quer crescer? Invista... Agora to comprando 4 pares de rádios CERAGON pro meu novo backbone de 200MB que tá pra sair. Se eu tivesse a mente fechada achando que tirar vantagem em tudo é o melhor eu já tinha fechado. 

Esqueci de mencionar comecei com 256K isso mesmo tinha um link de 256k, não era ADSL não.. Era dedicado mesmo, famoso par metálico dos inferno.... Hoje tenho 80MB e estou expandindo pra 200MB.. 

Ah antes que venham dizer que nasci rico e tal.. Porrrrrraaa Nenhuma, ralei muito mas muito mesmo e ainda ralo.. Juntei grana, comi muito miojo sem ovo... hj já posso comer miojo com ovo... rsrsrs.. Estudei tb.. Resumindo me sacrifiquei.. mas hj vejo que valeu apena o aperto que passei.

----------


## croko

> Na boa tem que cair mesmo esses cracks dos infernos. 
> Aqui eu comecei com Mikrotik Crack mas foi apenas para conhecer o sistema, após uns 3 meses migrei todos para licenciados, comprei na MikrotikBrasil todos, não foi tudo de uma vez, foi aos poucos, eu não ia deixar o risco da minha rede parar por miseros 100,00 o infeliz q economiza 1.000,00 em um sistema pode fechar, pq nunca será nada. Hj eu invisto em tecnologia e publicidade, separo 1000,00 pra publicidade que é vital... Investi em uma agencia de criação onde fizeram a identidade visual da minha empresa, hj a minha marca é mais bonita e bem mais aceita pelos clientes, gastei apenas 2.000,00 e tenho um nome hoje competitivo no mercado. Onde quero chegar??? Quero chegar que o cara que economiza com 100,00 em uma licença nunca, mas nunca mesmo, será nada... Ele acha q economiza mas um belo dia a casa cai e fora tb as atualizações que ele nunca vai poder usar. Software pirata é fria.. Eu resolvi os meus problemas de licença de sistemas bem fácil. Passei a comprar máquinas da DELL que já vem com sistema original e com pacote office.. Hj nada na minha empresa é pirata.. Outra economia porca.. Anti virus.. Tem tanta solução gratis que quebra o galho mas se vc comprar logo um pacote com 15 licenças por 3 anos sai barato.. 
> Aqui hoje tenho só de RB 433AH umas 80 Rb`s e RB1000 com level6 tenho 7 unidades, RB1100 tenho 5, PC-AP com MKTK original apenas 1 que já vai ser trocado por uma RB433AH em breve. Só para terem idéia hoje no meu estoque tenho 16 unidades de RB433AH e 8 de RB433, tenho 12 RB450G em produção tudo com sistema original e sem dor de cabeça. Minha rede é 100% roteada. Dor de cabeça zero. Quer crescer? Invista... Agora to comprando 4 pares de rádios CERAGON pro meu novo backbone de 200MB que tá pra sair. Se eu tivesse a mente fechada achando que tirar vantagem em tudo é o melhor eu já tinha fechado. 
> 
> Ah antes que venham dizer que nasci rico e tal.. Porrrrrraaa Nenhuma, ralei muito mas muito mesmo e ainda ralo.. Juntei grana, comi muito miojo sem ovo... hj já posso comer miojo com ovo... rsrsrs.. Estudei tb.. Resumindo me sacrifiquei.. mas hj vejo que valeu apena o aperto que passei.



A questao nao e falar q nasceu rico e q tem amigos aqui q parece q ja nasceu com o provedor rodando!! impressionante...

Uso crack mas ja vo muda pra licença! pois 2 meses de clientes! paga a licença!!

Júlio

----------


## naldo864

minha historia ta aqui da uma lida :


minha historia com internet e informatica

----------


## croko

> minha historia ta aqui da uma lida :
> 
> 
> minha historia com internet e informatica



A historia de muitos, mas e isso ai... ! cada um cada um!

----------

